# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ç'do të thotë kulturë demokratike?

## anonymous

Po lexoja mesazhet e kesaj faqe dhe me lindi pyetja:
C'do te thote kulture demokratike per ata qe u pergjigjen ketyre pyetjeve? Dhe nese nje kulture nuk eshte demokratike, si eshte?!

----------


## Blendi

Nuk besoj se janë të shumtë ata që kanë gjetur shkak deri më sot të dyshojnë në faktin që demokracia është një zgjedhje e jona e lirë, e arsyetuar, e njëzëshme, e bërë pothuaj kolektivisht në fillim të viteve '90. Por në të vërtetë, duhet të dyshojmë. Madje, më keq akoma, duhet të jemi të sigurt, që ne nuk kemi zgjedhur vetë të qeverisemi e të qeverisim në një sistem demokratik. Ne shqiptarët nuk i përkasim akoma atij soji popujsh, të cilët janë në gjendje të bëjnë zgjedhje kaq fine e kaq të fisme në pikëpamje politiko-kulturale e të cilët i lusin, i pranojnë dhe i administrojnë sfida kaq të komplikuara në një plan thjesht praktik. Ne nuk jemi miq të lirisë si francezët; ne nuk jemi të vetëmjaftueshëm si anglezët; ne nuk jemi dashnorë rregullash e disipline si gjermanët; ne nuk jemi të zellshëm e kreativë si italianët. Mund t'i mbushim mendjen vetes se individualisht dimë të konkurrojmë me këdo e për çdo gjë, por edhe sikur ta marrim për të vërtetë këtë gjepur, nuk mund e nuk duhet t'ia fshehim vetes që kolektivisht jemi të dobët, të pafuqishëm, të prapambetur, të paqytetëruar, të paaftë për të përballuar ndërmarrje të tilla si demokracia. Të paktën hë për hë.
Sado larg të shkojmë për t'ia kërkuar rrënjët, në Athinën antike apo në shekullin e Magna Charta Libertatum (i XIII-i), në thelb demokracia është një sistem qeverisjeje, një mënyrë jetese apo një praktikë e qartë politike që ka lidhje me qytetërimin e vonë. Pikërisht ngaqë jemi në bisht të qytetërimit të sotëm, ne nuk mund të zgjidhnim e të zgjedhim në mënyrë të pavarur demokracinë. Këtë të fundit e solli ndër ne era e zhvillimeve rrotull nesh. Eshtë kjo aq e vërtetë, sa ne nuk kemi patur në dorë qoftë edhe për ta refuzuar këtë mall të rëndë importi, këtë ushqim që nuk duket shumë i përshtatshëm për stomakun tonë, këtë ajër që mezi pranohet prej mushkërive tona.
Kjo puna e këtij "mallit të importuar" nuk është për t'u vajtuar. Nuk është për t'u vajtuar, jo vetëm sepse nuk ka ndodhur ndonjë gjë e rrallë dhe e padëgjuar (ne, e jo vetëm ne, gjithherën jemi ndodhur përballë zgjedhjesh që kanë bërë të tjerët për ne), por edhe sepse më në fund e për fat të mirë nuk kemi importuar prodhimin e djallit. Me hir, me pahir, demokracia është our oën destiny. E ndërsa them këtë, po lë mënjanë arsyetimin mbi demokracinë si vlerë universale dhe e përjetshme e njerëzimit, si një sistem, brenda të cilit homo sapiens-i i sotëm gjendet më ngrohtë se gjetkë, si një gjetje politike, e cila i korrespondon në mënyrë natyrale natyrës njerëzore. Po i lë mënjanë këto, jo sepse janë arsyetime të rënda filozofike, por sepse, ndërsa gjetkë përbëjnë një mënyrë për të legjitimuar zgjedhjen e demokracisë, këtejpari përbëjnë motive për ta refuzuar demokracinë. Shqiptarët e sotëm, ashtu si edhe ata të djeshëm, për shkak të një kursi a fati disi të veçantë nëpër histori, e jo për ndonjë devijim tragjik prej esencës së llojit (jemi homo sapiens-a edhe ne), kanë një raport të vështirë e jo fort miqësor me demokracinë. Duhet ta themi e stërthemi këtë. Mund të mendohet se kështu ngarkojmë veten me një dëshpërim extra, por një efekt tjetër mund të jetë më i madh e më i dobishëm: nga njëra anë marrim vesh se kemi rrugë të gjatë për të bërë e për këtë shkak duhet t'i vëmë fre padurimit e turravrapit kolektivisht çmenduresk për të kapur të tjerët (Të tjerët nuk kapen. Ne duhet të garojmë me veten e me gjendjen ku jemi.), nga ana tjetër bëhemi të vetëdijshëm se nuk po vuajmë kusure të tjetërkujt. Kjo është një vetëdijë e rëndësishme, pa të cilën do të vazhdojmë të rropatemi në baltën e viktimizimit, që pjell zakonisht ksenofobi e paradoksalisht vetëpëlqim provincial. Ky i fundit nga ana e vet nuk pjell asgjë. Eshtë shterpë. 
Le ta themi pra që ne po vuajmë atë që na takon të vuajmë. Dhe do të vuajmë edhe për shumë kohë në rrugën drejt demokracisë; në rastin më të mirë, e nëse procesi rrokulliset vetëm përpara, do të vuajmë edhe për tri-katër dekada. Kush s'ka durim e kush nuk gjen asnjë motiv të harxhojë jetën në këtë mizerje jetëgjatë, nuk bën gabim të bëjë atë që kanë bërë jo pak të tjerë: të marrë rraqet që ka, e të ikë; të ikë me gruan, me të dashurën, me fëmijët, me prindërit; të ikë, pasi Shqipëria nuk ka për t'i ofruar, fjala vjen, një mirëqënie e mirëpatje imediate. Kush ka nerva të fortë e kush nuk është i motivuar veç prej kamjes në këtë jetë që mund të jetë vetëm pakëz më e gjatë se sa tranzicioni shqiptar drejt Perëndimit të lakmuar, të rrijë e të bëjë atë që mundet në këtë vend ku aktualisht pak gjëra, mes të cilave vjedhja e imoraliteti, janë të mundura. Eshtë apel i egër, ë? Më mirë një apel i tillë se sa dëngla demagogjike e patriotike të llojit: "Ky është vendi ynë i dashur, i shtrenjtë, i lavdishëm". 
Sa më sipër nuk synon çshenjtërimin e demokracisë. Përkundrazi. Kush ka qejf të gjurmojë fajtorë, afërmendsh që është i lirë ta bëjë këtë, por të mos e drejtojë gishtin tregues tek demokracia pasi, ashtu si në alegorinë e shpellës së Platonit, nëse njeriut të rritur për një kohë të gjatë brenda shpellës i lëbyren, i verbohen e i dhembin sytë me të dalë në dritën e diellit, fajtore nuk është kjo e fundit. Dua të them që demokracia është drita, me ndriçimin e së cilës, neve që jemi rritur në shpellën e historisë, do të na duhet kohë të mësohemi. Mund të ngjajë me një teprim poetik krahasimi i demokracisë me dritën, por le të marrim si të qënësishëm të paktën një element të këtij krahasimi: shqiptarët (banorët e "shpellës") kanë vendosur apo janë të detyruar të jetojnë në demokraci (të dalin në dritë) dhe gjejnë vështirësi për t'u orientuar. Kjo e fundit është një gjë e kollajtë për t'u vënë re e për t'u thënë, s'ka gjë se, ndërsa e vëmë re çdo çast, gati nuk e themi asnjëherë. Shkurt, bota shqiptare, në stadin e sotëm të qënies e të ekzistencës, nuk është krejt e gatshme të ndjekë kursin demokratik të zhvillimit. Ky është një konstatim i dhimbshëm e tragjik, por nuk është një apel për të ndryshuar kursin. Ne duhet t'i shpëtojmë kurthit të kararit të territ e mes territ, e për këtë, mundimi e dhimbja që na jep ballafaqimi i papritur me dritën është mënyra e vetme për t'u stërvitur si . demokratë. Një stërvitje të lehtë e kemi bërë këto dymbëdhjetë vjet. Të pamjaftueshme, sigurisht, pasi demokracia ende është një mysafir që troket në një derë që nuk hapet. Dhe nuk do të hapet pa ndodhur ai revolucioni i madh shpirtëror që sjell në shkatërrimin e tribalizmit, dhe që e ka emrin - sipas Popper-it - emancipimi i individit.

----------


## anonymous

Pergjigjja juaj ishte e gjate dhe e detajuar por nuk i pergjigjej asaj qe pyeta.
Si esse eshte e mire, por une desha te di per kulturen demokratike. Mos valle ajo eshe te dish e te kesh lexuar nga Platoni e deri tek Popper ate qe kane thene mbi demokracine...
Dhe kritika e thelle e shoqerise shqiptare nuk me thote shume, por nxjerr kete mesazh:
Shqiptaret nuk kane kulture demokratike dhe nese kjo eshte e vertete, nuk e kuptoj ekzistencen e kesaj faqe!

----------


## Pelasgian

Vetem durim duhet te kemi.

Shqipetaret kane qene te okupuar qe 2000 vite.

Eshte e vertete se na ka munguar kultura jone. Deri me tani kulturat na u kane imponuar nga okupatore te ndryshem.


Dhe perseri kemi mbajte aspekte shume te mira qe e gjithe bota te na kete lakmi. E tani duhet te punojme per nje kulture me te pergjitheshme se sa vetjake, personale etj.


Te qlirohemi se pari,

----------


## anonymous

Zoti Pelasgian,
me vjen keq po jo paskeni mbetur ne periudhen e pellazgeve dhe nuk e keni vene re se Shqiperia ka bere perpara.
Natyrisht qe kemi pasur kulturen tone. Ne fakt kultura jone eshte pikerisht ajo perzierja, influencat e jashtme dhe ate qe mundem ta trashegonim brez pas brezi, qe natyrisht nuk eshte e njellojte me ate te 2000 vjeteve, ku po ju kujtoj ideja e kombit nuk ekzistonte, pasi eshte koncept qe ka lindur ne mesjeten e vone dhe ne Shqiperi e pruri Skenderbeu per here te pare, duke thene se jemi nje fis e nje komb e me pas rilindasit, edhe pse ne e njohim Skenderbeun nepermjet rilindasve  :shkelje syri: 
Pra, per t'u kthyer ne qender te bisedes: kultura shqiptare nuk vihet ne dyshim.
Kulture demokratike?!
Nese nenkuptoni eksperiencen ne nje sistem demokratik eshte e vertete qe nuk kemi pasur, por kjo nuk na ben njerez te shpellave, thjesht nje popull me eksperiencat e veta nen sisteme te ndryshme, nga ajo qe sot quhet sistemi me i suksesshem politik.

----------


## Pelasgian

Anonimous,

Ke te drejte. Vetem te mos keqekuptohemi. Shqiperia ka perparuar, por ky eshte vetem fillimi, dhe nuk duhet te kenaqemi me ate qe kemi mberri.


Une kam mbete ne kohen e Pellasgeve sepse aty po i shohe te gjitha pergjegjet per prejardhjen e Shqipetarise. Por ende duhet te lexoj edhe shume libra per ta pasur me te kjarte.


Ne te gjitha do ti mberrijme, heret apo vone. Kulture vetiake apo te pergjitheshme, ju po e quani kulture demokratike, organizative.
Te gjitha keto behen kur ti je zot shtepie.

Per derisa Shqiperine ta udheheqe NANO, e Kosoven UN nuk mund te bejme ate qe kemi deshire.


Jam optimist

----------


## Albo

Kultura demokratike ka dy komponente: NJOHJEN dhe PRAKTIKEN. Njohja ne vetvete ka te beje me ate bagazh njohurish qe nje i individ merr gjate kohes qe ai jeton, studion dhe punon ne nje shoqeri demokratike. Nuk mund te kesh njohje mbi nje shoqeri demokratike vetem duke pare filmat apo duke lexuar per te. Duke jetuar ne nje shoqeri demokratike, individi arrin te perfitoje jo vetem anen teorike te gjerave, por edhe mentalitetin e nje mendjes se hapur qe e gjejme ne shoqerite demokratike.

Ata njerez qe fryhen e mbahen si njerez me kulture demokratike, pasi kane lexuar X liber apo njohin jeten e Y koke te madhe, jane paksa qesharake. Kultura e secilit prej nesh duket ne shembullin qe ai krijon ne shoqeri. Pra ky eshte thelbi i venies ne jete te ketyre njohurive mbi shoqerine e hapur e te lire demokratike. Gjerat nuk mesohen per tu harruar apo per ti dhene si leksione, gjerat mesohen sot per tu kthyer ne nje menyre te menduari e jetuari qe secili nga ne e pasqyron ne shoqeri me qendrimet e veta qe mbajme.

Pra me pak fjale, te gjithe ata njerez qe kane patur fatin te jetojne, studiojne e punojne ne nje shoqeri demokratike kane rene ne kontakt me te gjitha vlerat dhe pergjegjesite qe vine me te qenit shtetas i asaj shoqerie. Njerezit me kulture gjithmone i bejne vend vetes si ne diskutime edhe ne kontakte te drejtperdrejta pasi mendimi i tyre shprehet hapur qarte dhe me nje force argumentuese te madhe.

Ka shume anetare me kulture te gjere demokratike ne keto forume te rinj e te vjeter ne moshe.

----------


## anonymous

Albo
ti ben gabim ne vleresim!
Nuk mund te hidhet poshte dija! Nje njeri qe ka lexuar ka kulture personale, dhe kjo ne asnje menyre nuk ka te beje me elementin demokratik, edhe ne rastin kur ky person ka lexuar vetem mbi demokracine.
Nuk ka kulture demokratike. Ai eshte nje koncept i gabuar qe ne nisje.
Mund te kete njohuri teorike dhe praktike mbi demokracine si sistem, por jo kulture demokratike. Kultura i perket komuniteteve, jo sistemeve!
Edhe fakti qe jetojne ne nje vend demokratik nuk i pajis njerezit me nje kulture te tille. Ne fakt gjithe diktatoret kane studiuar e jane brumosur nga ana kulturore (nese mund ta quajme keshtu) ne vendet perendimore, ku mendohet se demokracia ka gjetur lulezim, si psh E. Hoxha ne France.
Pra sic e shikoni kultura dhe demokracia jane dy gjera qe nuk mund t'i vesh si epitete te njera-tjetres.
Ky te pakten eshte mendimi im.

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga anonymous_ 
> Albo
> ti ben gabim ne vleresim!
> Nuk mund te hidhet poshte dija! Nje njeri qe ka lexuar ka kulture personale, dhe kjo ne asnje menyre nuk ka te beje me elementin demokratik, edhe ne rastin kur ky person ka lexuar vetem mbi demokracine.
> Nuk ka kulture demokratike. Ai eshte nje koncept i gabuar qe ne nisje.
> Mund te kete njohuri teorike dhe praktike mbi demokracine si sistem, por jo kulture demokratike. Kultura i perket komuniteteve, jo sistemeve!


Kur dikush lexon, ai fiton dije por jo kulture. Kultura ne vetvete eshte dije e akumuluar nga jeta, puna, eksperiencat personale. Kultura demokratike eshte njohja qe secili ka per sistemin ne te cilin jeton. Sistemi pembledh sistemin politik, ligjet e atij vendi, praktikat ne biznes dhe rolet e klasave ne shoqeri etj etj... Te gjitha keto jane ne koordinim me njera tjetren dhe vene ne levizje nje shoqeri te tere.

Komunitetet i pershtaten sistemit dhe sistemi permbush e garanton aspiratat e komunitetit te cilin rregullon. Nje njeri me kulture demokratike e njeh me imtesi sistemin ne te cilin jeton, ashtu sic njeh te gjitha lirite dhe pergjegjesite e tij si shtetas i atij sistemi te ngritur ne vend. 





> Edhe fakti qe jetojne ne nje vend demokratik nuk i pajis njerezit me nje kulture te tille. Ne fakt gjithe diktatoret kane studiuar e jane brumosur nga ana kulturore (nese mund ta quajme keshtu) ne vendet perendimore, ku mendohet se demokracia ka gjetur lulezim, si psh E. Hoxha ne France.
> Pra sic e shikoni kultura dhe demokracia jane dy gjera qe nuk mund t'i vesh si epitete te njera-tjetres.
> Ky te pakten eshte mendimi im.


Shembulli qe ju sillni nuk qendron. E. Hoxha nuk i perfundoi mesimet ne France pasi u perjashtua nga ajo shkolle dhe nuk jetoi atje per nje kohe te mjaftueshme. Shoqerite e perparuara kane nje ndikim te madh ne shoqerite me pak te perparuara. Kjo vjen si pa e kuptuar, pasi shoqerite me pak te zhvilluara duan te arrijne zhvillimin e shoqerive te perparuara. 

Kultura demokratike merret ne bankat e shkollave, ku te gjithe nxenesit hyjne ne sistemin arsimor si femije 6 vjecare dhe dalin prej tij shtetas te nje shoqerie demokratike. Kush me shume, dhe kush me pak, te gjithe marrin njohurite themelore qe do ti aplikojne me vone ne jete.

----------


## Shën Albani

E paska trajtuar drejt dhe gjeresisht Albo, por do te shtoje edhe une mendimin tim: 
Kulture demokratike eshte toleranca ndaj mendimit tjeter, pranimi i argumenteve edhe nese nuk jane te drejta, por vijne nga shumica. Kuture demokratike dmth. imponim me argumente, por dhuna ndalohet. Kultura demokratike ndalon ofendimin, si edhe respektin e rrejshem. Kultura demokratike kerkon sinqeritet, edhe kur e verteta eshte e idhet...
 Kulture demokratike dmth. pranimi i individualitetit te tjetrit, jeto dhe mos pengo te tjeret ne jete!!!

----------


## buna

pervec atyre qe te kane thene me lart ja te te them edhe nje shembull.mbase e kupton me mire.
psh kur ben nje gabim. "ul koken" dhe thua me fal kjo do te thote qe ke kulture demokratike.
shembullin tjeter ta them neser.po dhe ti duhet te perpiqesh te kuptosh ato qe te thone.ben pjese ne kulture demokratike.shpirti i kundershtimit eshte...he si ia ve emrin ti???

----------


## macia_blu

he he moj bune....
ai nuk te kuptoj
po te kuptova une.
sa veta ketu ne kete teme kane mirfilli kulture demokratike pervec bunes dhe  shen albanit???????
pres pergjigje te sinqerteeeeeee,....
ne secilin diskutim une  shoh tejpertej cili e ka kete kulture..dhe cilit i mungon, ndonese leksionet  dhe vetquajtjen me se te kulturuar i ka tejet te zgjatura.
He he moj bune
ai nuk te kuptoj 
po te kuptova une.
Cili prej jush pervec bunes dhe shen albanit  eshte vertete i kulturuar demokratikisht?
Hajt pershedetje te gjitheve.


(...)

----------


## gjethi

Blendo mos i jep pamje tragjike demokracise, sepse ajo eshte ne fund te fundit shpetimtarja e njerezimit.
Aty e kishim komunizmin si rrodhe qe nuk na shqitej dhe ja pame hajrin per 50-vjet.
Nje krahasim pa teprime do ishte edhe albasouli, dhe sikur ky forum te ishte ashtu sikur deshironin ata qe administrojne forumin atehere nuk do kishte demokraci.
Neqoftese flet gjithe diten ti dhe mua me mbyllin gojen atehere e kupton fjalen diktature dhe fjalen demokraci.
Pra le ti gezohemi fatit qe nuk jemi kaq poshte si me mendje dhe me zgjuarsi.
Pershendetje Gjethi

----------

